# I Can't Delete Photos from Lightroom



## MMtG (May 12, 2018)

It used to be when I selected a photo and pressed delete, it would give me a dialogue box and I could select the level of deletion.  Now when I press delete, nothing happens.  If I go to the photo tab at the top, the remove photo option is gray, so I can't delete that way either.  I would be very grateful if someone could tell me if I somehow did something, or what to do to resolve this.  Thanks!


----------



## clee01l (May 12, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.
First, you need to be in the Folder panel or the All Photographs special collection and not the Collections panel.  The other issue is that the photo in the catalog needs to have a pointer to the payout on the Disk drive (i.e. not missing)
Other things to check  that the photo on a volume that is mounted (The volume indicator in the folder panel should have a green indicator icon).  Lastly check to verify that the file and folder has both read and write privileges.


----------



## MMtG (May 12, 2018)

clee01l said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> First, you need to be in the Folder panel or the All Photographs special collection and not the Collections panel.  The other issue is that the photo in the catalog needs to have a pointer to the payout on the Disk drive (i.e. not missing)
> Other things to check  that the photo on a volume that is mounted (The volume indicator in the folder panel should have a green indicator icon).  Lastly check to verify that the file and folder has both read and write privileges.


Thank you very much!  I didn't know I was in the All photographs + book:  unsaved book.  Once I got back into all photographs, you solved my problem!  Thanks again.


----------

